# 3 GS in PA Shelter



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

ls go to http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/PA171.html click on Listing for All 3 Branches, to see Rex, Dutchess and Maddox, pure GSs; one is black, two are seniors. If any would like to inform me how to load the pic and info directly, I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

OH NO! I remember Maddox...it was a while back...I had received a frantic call from a lady that said her mother dumped her puppy at the shelter, then found out the shelter would euthanized him. She tried to get him back...and they said no. He was adopted. He must have been returned...........

Anyone else remember him?? If I'm not mistaken....momtobeauandriley called on him to check his status too at the time?


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

SPCA --is this a kill shelter? 

And remember when posting dogs it is better to give each their own thread.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

i'm pretty sure they euth if they think there is no hope of adoption


----------



## artisgsd (Nov 16, 2005)

Yes...unless they changed something.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

They are all gorgeous!!!

Rex doesn't look 10yrs old in that picture!


----------

